# Justin's Mazama spring reno 2022



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Did a reno on this side with Fine Fescue 2 years ago.
I rushed it and was not happy how it turned out....

This side was not irrigated. It did not do well with record breaking heat we got last summer where temps hit 50⁰c (122⁰f)for a week. Pretty warm for Canada!

This was early summer 2020.


This year installed irrigation. 2 zones all with Hunter MP rotators. 






Didn't get much for pictures during the kill. First spray was April 29 (very cold, late spring this year) wanted to start beginning of April but was just to cool.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

MAY 08 - Another round of gly





MAY 15 - Final spray of gly before seeding.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Did not get any pictures of the kill before seeding. Wish I did.

Up to the seeding day I was dragging a pallet with my lawn tractor trying to level it best as I could. Got it pretty flat and smooth.

MAY 17 - Seeded!

Seeding with Mazama KBG at 3lbs/M 
Decided to throw down starter fert at this time.
Rolled with the lawn tractor 🤷‍♂️
Sprayed Tenacity


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

Been watering 4 times a day for 5mins each time, have the Rachio setup on a fixed schedule with a 3hr soak time between watering.

MAY 20 - The downpour 🌧

Heavy downpour with hail. Did not expect this. Completely flooded my back yard.

I hope rolling with the lawn tractor was good enough 😬


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

MAY 27 - Germination!

10 days after seeding. Not to bad for Mazama in very cool temps and lots of shade.
Didn't get any pics.

JUNE 02 - Green babies everywhere.

6 days since first germination. It's still been fairly cool, getting rain more often now too. Just lighter sprinkles nothing like that downpour.









I haven't noticed any weeds yet. Pretty happy about that. 3 rounds of gly and some Tenacity sure did the trick.
Definitely a much better result this time compared to when I tried in 2020 without fallowing or Tenacity at seeding.



See how it grows over the next couple weeks then I'll start spraying weekly apps of 0.25lbs/N.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

June 10th - 14 days DAG

Today I sprayed 0.2lbs/N from urea. It's really starting to come in now, except around the pine tree's (heavy shade) 
Getting close to the 'pout' stage now.

Worked on pruning the lilacs. They were way over grown and shading a big area of my back - newly seeded area.









Tenacity doing its thing! 
This is the only little area I could find any weeds. Looks like they are getting bleached out 

Absolutely night and day from this reno to the one I did 2 years ago with and without the use of Tenacity at seeding.


Our silly Frenchton puppy loves my sprinklers. Had to get some pics. 
This is my front yard, KBG, that I renovated 2 years ago. (There's a journal in my profile) it's doing absolutely amazing!
I did redo the sprinklers. Rented a trencher so I could go deeper with the lateral lines and add extra heads to each zone.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

JUNE - 23,25,27 --- 31 Days DAG

June 23 - Another 0.2lb of N spoon feed + 0.5lbs organic granular fert. (10-2-5)

June 24 - Ran the manual reel over back yard section @ 1.5" 
The side/front growth is slower. Probably due to being a slope, more compacted and more shade.

June 25 - Tenacity sprayed at 4oz/acre rate. 
Very very low weed pressure compared to the reno a couple years ago. Have some orchard grass popping up. Been hand pulling.

June 27 - Reel mowed at 1.5"

Getting a quick heat wave this week. 35⁰c (95⁰f) forecasted for the hottest day - today. Then it starts to cool off.

Watering I had backed off to once a day, morning 8am for 20mins. With the heat I've added another 20min cycle at 4pm.







That first tree (ponderosa pine) will be taken down next year along with a maple on the other side of the house. This pine is ugly, has shallow roots, and drops pine cones and needles like crazy! 
It has to go!


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

This was a spring reno I did 2 years ago. It's doing great!

Spring time I did have pretty good snow mold though 😬

When I trenched for irrigation lines on the other side I decided to redo this side. I had dug them by hand and didn't go deep enough. I also wanted to move a few of the heads plus add a few more to each zone.

Pushing the limits of my water supply on a couple zones now 😂 
Zone 1 and 2 each have 5 Hunter rotors putting out 12.5 gallons/hr, but now I'm covering a huge selection of my property with just 3 zones. 


The trench line on this side has pretty much filled back in. Wish I had got some pics of the day I trenched these irrigation lines. It's been almost 4 months.
KBG sure spreads fast!

That first Maple tree will be coming down next year along with a pine tree on the other side. 
We will also be putting up a fence next spring. It'll run basically between those maples right to the side of the house. Then I'll kill off that junk grass you can see in the back ground. 
Will also have to add a couple more irrigation lines along the fence once it's up.




Can still see a bit of the trench lines here. Very surprised how fast it's actually filling in. I was expecting by fall to be filled in.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks great! I remember when the front lawn was all rocks! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------

